# Nu finish wax



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Say, has anyone used Nu Finish wax here? I'm planing on buying a bottle, so I was wondering how the results were of this once-a-year car wax?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

No such thing as a once a year car wax. If you wanna keep your paint looking shiny and protected from the elements, waxing at least once a month is what it takes. I tried nu finish didn't like it, now meguires gold class car wax that stuff works great...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sentrapower93 said:


> * meguires gold class car wax that stuff works great... *


ya that stuff is good, but i'm too lazy to apply it (sometimes)


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Zymol the best


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nothing but Meguiars ever touched the Sentra. I use cheap stuff on the Subaru, 'cause it's ugly anyway  .


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I use Nu-finish and it is awesome. I'm not saying it's the best, but it's worth a try. Still beads water 6 months later.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Meguiars... liquid was comes out awsome.
Use it on my 25 year old paint job.. and still keeps it fresh, shiney and new


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

i use zymol products. they work great. dont use turtle wax


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Boromir said:


> * dont use turtle wax*


ya, u can say that again, turtle wax has got to be the worst ever


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

but even donatello used turtle wax (TMNT the movie part 2 I believe)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *but even donatello used turtle wax (TMNT the movie part 2 I believe) *


Michaelangelo rocks


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah I got that stuff and it worked pretty good. I know of Meguiars and it works good but i didn't want to shell out the cash.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *Michaelangelo rocks *


Go Ninja....Go ninja....GO!!!  Turtle Power-damn I miss these guys...

Oh BTW Meguiars is the only product I use--period.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I've been using mothers,
But for some reason, even though it makes the color shinier and deeper, my paint quality is going to the toilet. My trunk has to be re-done now. I'm not even bufing that hard.
When I finish the bottle I'm not going back.
Yes I use a clay bar too, and it doesn't do much other than make the smooth parts smoother. The rough parts aren't helped.
My next stop is nu finish (which isn't a wax btw) and/or meguiars.

Seth


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I use nothing but mothers...


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

when i had my 85 monte with more clear than ive ever seen on any car, i started using eagle one wet and never looked back. the paint on the b12 has had it but after a coat of TW Emerald series compound and a coat of wet she almost looks brand new (for about a week  )


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

I used professional Detailing products ... none of that retail stuff for me .... though i have tried out .. some turtle wax and a bottle of Zymol ... the retail zymol isnt as high quality as the stuff they sell to detailers .. its 

if u want real shit .. i suggest AutoMagic ....


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

haha just like the commercial


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You want the best wax? You can't handle the best wax!!! 

Guru Reports recently tested 46 different waxes and only one got an 'A' for appearance. Not Meguiars, not Pinnacle, not Zymol and not Zainos (all got B to B+ scores). The wax that was top in appearance was P21S, a German wax developed by the same guy who developed Pinnacle Souveran (which runs $69.99 for 8 oz). P21S normally goes for $24.95 through high end automotive shops and on line car care outlets. 

The dirty little secret is that the same exact wax is sold at Harley-Davidson dealers under the name S100 for $14.95. The wax is the same, the container is the same except for the name of the product. The only reason I can think of it being cheaper is that one container could probably wax a bike more than 50 times, so the average bike owner would never come close to using a whole jar of it and probably wouldn't pay full price for something they will never use all of. 

The Harley dealers also sell the S100 paint cleanser which is a real good light polish. The cutting power seems to be between Meguiars Swirl Remover 2.0 and Show Car Glaze. That runs about $8.95, a dollar less than the P21S paint cleanser. 

Here is a little pic so you can see the shine you can get:


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

easy to acheive that shine .. providing the paint surface is free of any other chemicals ( other waxes, polymers, silicone, teflon etc.) and is completely smooth ... 

also doing it with a high speed buffer will always be better than the hand ...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i just bought meguiars gold class yesterday, i am amazed at how good it turned out. believe it or not, a few people even thought i had gotten a new paint job (thats pretty damn good since i only spend $14 and 2 hours of my time) thats my $.02


----------

